# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  FakeCatcher, real-time deepfake detector, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Intel Corporation

----------


## Airicist2

"Intel Introduces Real-Time Deepfake Detector"
Intel’s deepfake detector analyzes ‘blood flow’ in video pixels to return results in milliseconds with 96% accuracy.

November 14, 2022

Ilke Demir

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Intel Says Its Deepfake Detector Has 96% Accuracy"
The company says its FakeCatcher can operate in real-time to detect deepfake videos.

by Kevin Hurler
November 18, 2022

----------

